# Excessive Passengers in Uber X



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review. 
Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

As long as they all can fit in I don't see how that could be a problem.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


I hear you and sympathize with you. Sometimes the easiest way to handle conflict is to deflect it. I start with I'm sorry but I can't because it's illegal. When they give me the it's ok, everyone else lets them, I'll give you a tip , ... I tell them that if we get stopped I will get a $200 ticket. Will they pay the ticket? If they say no, we are done. Cancel and go. If they say sure, I'll cover it. Great, give me a $200 deposit and I'll give it back to you at the end of the trip. They don't have the cash so you get to say sorry can't help you. Cancel and get out of dodge. Most are wasted and won't remember it a week later. You can always consider Lyft if it's there. When you give someone a 3 or less you never see them again.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> As long as they all can fit in I don't see how that could be a problem.


It is ILLEGAL. You cannot have more passengers than seatbelts as designed by the manufacturer. This goes for anyone, not just rideshare or taxi drivers.
Once you let some do it, all expect to so even obese people feel it's their right (I was so fricking shocked when 4 riders, all over age 50 and all obese tried to stuff into my back seat and were stunned when I told them no). When you let them, you put pressure on other drivers to let them too. It breaks your seat coils, blocks your vision making it dangerous, you can be ticketed for allowing it and they RARELY tip so you have no reason to do this.

"You can always consider Lyft if it's there. When you give someone a 3 or less you never see them again.". God, I wish Uber would add this.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Spare me the goody2shoes crap. That what are they going to do lock me up for allowing an extra pax.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Spare me the goody2shoes crap. That what are they going to do lock me up for allowing an extra pax.


No, they won't lock you up but will write you a ticket because it makes them profit. As it's a moving violation, it will likely carry points too.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

The cops don't care. They're primary concern on weekend nights or holidays is keeping the drunk drivers off the streets, and reckless drivers (sober or drunk or insane).


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Until you get officer dipstick who tickets you just to make a profit or because he's a creep. I just got a ticket because I momentarily stopped in the middle lane of a road with 3 lanes in my direction due to my GPS malfunctioning. The law basically says "it is illegal to stop on a road AND impede traffic unless your car equipment is malfunctioing". It was 2 am with NO other cars traveling in my direction. I was not impeding traffic as they could use 2 other lanes to get around me and my equipment was malfunctioning. Two different reasons it was legal but the cop wrote the ticket anyway. My lawyer says he will get the ticket tossed (which carries a fine of $200 and two points) but I have to pay him $400.
Cops will do anything they please even when they are clearly wrong. Don't make assumptions that they won't ticket you for excess passengers. They can and do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The cops don't care. They're primary concern on weekend nights or holidays is keeping the drunk drivers off the streets, and reckless drivers (sober or drunk or insane).


Probably not but I've hit 4 checkpoints in the last 7 months and they would sure as heck write you up for it and give you a free proctology exam. Why do it? They know you can only take 4 so screw em, get the cancellation. Now if they offered you $5 to take a 5th, you can decide if it's worth it to you. Consider how screwed you might be in an accident. Oh wait, accidents never happen, no reason to be worried.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

That's right I'm not worried. Because I don't get in to accidents. I think all of you who claim you don't do it are full of it. No one's ever bent any rules before. Yeah right!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, they won't lock you up but will write you a ticket because it makes them profit. As it's a moving violation, it will likely carry points too.


Yes the cops will give you a ticket, four people snuck into my rear seat once, and one sat up front .

I didn't notice because I was tired and because of the partition.

Cop pulled me over and gave me a ticket.
It was years ago, but cops do give tickets.

When I first started driving a cab, many years ago, I would think it was funny to see how many people I could squeeze in, I think my record was nine skinny people


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

WHAT A BUNCH OF CLOWNS!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I always use the line that if we were to get in an accident, insurance would cover nothing. Then once we take off with whomever decided to get in and leave the pissy ones behind that had to order another ride, I apologize again and explain that no one's insurance would cover any injuries that were to occur and I would be removed from the system as a driver. Once I started saying that, I haven't been low-rated for it.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> WHAT A BUNCH OF CLOWNS!


I love you're posting.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I always use the line that if we were to get in an accident, insurance would cover nothing. Then once we take off with whomever decided to get in and leave the pissy ones behind that had to order another ride, I apologize again and explain that no one's insurance would cover any injuries that were to occur and I would be removed from the system as a driver. Once I started saying that, I haven't been low-rated for it.


Best advice someone posted here, cancel and drive away, don't even bother talking to them.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Best advice someone posted here, cancel and drive away, don't even bother talking to them.


I don't think that's necessarily the best way. The majority of the time I pulled up and there was a big group, they actually had multiple vehicles on the way, so I would've lost the fare. Usually when this happens to me they come out 1 or 2 at a time after arriving, and once 4 are in the car, they ask if they can squeeze a 5th in. Not so easy to cancel and drive away once you have 4 in the car.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I love you're posting.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Yes the cops will give you a ticket, four people snuck into my rear seat once, and one sat up front .
> 
> I didn't notice because I was tired and because of the partition.
> 
> ...


^^^
Some pax asked me once if I ever use the partition.
Told them that I only use it when I'm transporting sheep.

Also, If there's some heavy duty ganjah going on in back I would use the partition since I get random drug tests and you can never tell how sensitive the test is. 
When that happens make sure that the AC is on fresh air setting because the rear air is only recirculated and has the tendency to pressurize the driver's compartment and blow the air back and exit through those slotted vents in the door jambs of the back doors.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't think that's necessarily the best way. The majority of the time I pulled up and there was a big group, they actually had multiple vehicles on the way, so I would've lost the fare. Usually when this happens to me they come out 1 or 2 at a time after arriving, and once 4 are in the car, they ask if they can squeeze a 5th in. Not so easy to cancel and drive away once you have 4 in the car.


I know people fake you out, like people hide stuff like a big screen TV so you can't see it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Some pax asked me once if I ever use the partition.
> Told them that I only use it when I'm transporting sheep.
> 
> ...


I meant a partition in a New York taxi.
When people closed the partition in a limousine it used to piss me off, it's like telling you " screw you ".
A guy I worked with drove Sly Stallone , he told the driver " don't look in my eyes ".
If I drove him and didn't care about my job, I would have got out, thrown the car keys down a sewer and take a cab home.

edit: It's been proven that you can't fail a drug test by people smoking a ton of weed by you. But I know you don't want to take a chance.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I know people fake you out, like people hide stuff like a big screen TV so you can't see it.


^^^
Hey, LTNYC... you've probably developed a sixth sense over the years and whenever I get that feeling that I'm gonna be "used", I always ask 'How many are in your party'. 
Coincidentally enough, this morning I got a run and dispatch said 4 passengers. 
What they didn't tell me was that it was 4 pax plus a baby seat. 
Nice thing is that I still got my 30% but the company sent out a stretch to accomodate and believe it or not the husband thanked me for looking out for their safety and gave me 20.

My arms are still sore because I haven't done that many push-ups in years. LOL. 
Did I actually type that?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I meant a partition in a New York taxi.
> When people closed the partition in a limousine it used to piss me off, it's like telling you " screw you ".
> A guy I worked with drove Sly Stallone , he told the driver " don't look in my eyes ".
> If I drove him and didn't care about my job, I would have got out, thrown the car keys down a sewer and take a cab home.


^^^
Oh, yeah, ok.... like the lucite ones that they have in most cabs in L.A.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Coincidentally enough, this morning I got a run and dispatch said 4 passengers.
> What they didn't tell me was that it was 4 pax plus a baby seat.


 I wouldn't have taken them either, you have an accident you would be screwed. 
My weird baby experience was with the guy that was a star on Murphy Brown, Robert Pastorelli I think was his name.
He took off, and left me alone with his baby in the back of the limo.
No car seat either. WTF ??
Robert and his wife both died young so that baby wound up an orphan.

Edit : my confidentiality agreement is no longer in effect, so I don't care about using people's names.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

im sure its illegal to have more people than seatbealts in most places, but havent heard of anybody getting a ticket for 4 in the back
now maybe if they packed 10 people in a smart car then yeah


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> That's right I'm not worried. Because I don't get in to accidents. I think all of you who claim you don't do it are full of it. No one's ever bent any rules before. Yeah right!!


I stopped doing it. Just not worth it. I say they can just request another UberX or cancel and request an XL. Or you can of course, cancel the trip yourself. It's easy. You are the Driver, you're in complete control.

I don't get into any accidents either. Well, except when I was stopped at a Red Light and a distracted idiot hit me from behind. Sometimes you do everything right but still get hit. Thank g_d I didn't have 4 PAX in the back seat.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I stopped doing it. Just not worth it. I say they can just request another UberX or cancel and request an XL. Or you can of course, cancel the trip yourself. It's easy. You are the Driver, you're in complete control.
> 
> I don't get into any accidents either. Well, except when I was stopped at a Red Light and a distracted idiot hit me from behind. Sometimes you do everything right but still get hit. Thank g_d I didn't have 4 PAX in the back seat.


^^^
Yeh, like if you're driving X and you have a light car that's not made for heavy weights in the rear and you go over something like a dip or one of those really gnarly speed bumps and punch a hole in your tank, or even dent it to the point where it no longer holds ten gallons but now seven, and the pax don't even give you a lousy buck....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This thread is why you don't even want to discuss it with those PAX trying to do it.

Say "no", cancel, and go offline. If they're in your car and trying to convince you to do it, say nothing more than "no, please exit my car." Say it again, if you need to, Say it again if you need to. Say it again if you need to. If it reaches a point where you feel you need police to make them exit your vehicle, then call the police.

As soon as you try to "convince them" of why you won't do it, they become MOTIVATED to "convince you" otherwise. Don't waste your time having that discussion. Say nothing more than "no, please exit my car." And if you care about your rating, don't take four from their group as you're just asking to be one starred. Say "no", cancel, and go offline.... until you feel safe that you won't get their follow up ping.

This is one of the faults of driving for Uber that Uber will NEVER fix.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


Hi Tim, it happens in all vehicle types on the Uber platform. You should report every incident. I've been told by Uber that bad behaviour reports if riders are kept and added to their profile. But what good is that if there is no followup and no "behaviour modification" implemented.

Let's say a rider is reported for cramming 5 pax or more in an X car. Next time he/she books a supplementary screen pops up at the request stage saying in big letters "PLEASE VERIFY YOU HAVE NO MORE THAN 4 PASSENGERS FOR THIS REQUEST".

If they are reported again then booking rights are temporarily suspended and reason given.

This can be rolled out for all indiscretions. Someone reported for bringing alcohol on board gets the message such as "No Alcohol is allowed on board any Uber vehicles - do you understand and accept ?"

Tim, just letting them get away with it makes it much harder for following drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This thread is why you don't even want to discuss it with those PAX trying to do it.
> 
> Say "no", cancel, and go offline. If they're in your car and trying to convince you to do it, say nothing more than "no, please exit my car." Say it again, if you need to, Say it again if you need to. Say it again if you need to. If it reaches a point where you feel you need police to make them exit your vehicle, then call the police.
> 
> ...


You'll make a great Dad UberHammer, unless you are one already! Its really just like speaking with kids and giving them no reason to believe you are going to change your mind.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> As long as they all can fit in I don't see how that could be a problem.


It's illegal. Everyone must have a seat belt by law. If you get pulled over and get a ticket, You pay the fine and you get the points on your license which will cause your insurance rates to go up. It is also dangerous as you will be more distracted and prone to have an accident. It's frightening to me that you do not see how this could be a problem.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Tim, it happens in all vehicle types on the Uber platform. You should report every incident. I've been told by Uber that bad behaviour reports if riders are kept and added to their profile. But what good is that if there is no followup and no "behaviour modification" implemented.
> 
> Let's say a rider is reported for cramming 5 pax or more in an X car. Next time he/she books a supplementary screen pops up at the request stage saying in big letters "PLEASE VERIFY YOU HAVE NO MORE THAN 4 PASSENGERS FOR THIS REQUEST".
> 
> ...


^^^
LOL @ "behaviour modification". 
Every now and then I'm asked why I have a cat-0-nine-tails laying across the top of the dash.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


How are your shocks doing?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You'll make a great Dad UberHammer, unless you are one already! Its really just like speaking with kids and giving them no reason to believe you are going to change your mind.


I'v got three kids, and yes it's a very similar situation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's illegal. Everyone must have a seat belt by law. If you get pulled over and get a ticket, You pay the fine and you get the points on your license which will cause your insurance rates to go up. It is also dangerous as you will be more distracted and prone to have an accident. It's frightening to me that you do not see how this could be a problem.


First recorded instance where a Killer Shark has shown more concern for human safety than a Doctor!

This forum messes with my head


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'v got three kids, and yes it's a very similar situation.


Stay the course with your Kids! They will thank you eventually.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I took an extra passenger one time, bc one loud-mouthed biatch with the group was about to get the guys in her group in a fight, and they weren't going far. Pulled up next to a cop, he looked over and drove on (thank you Costa Mesa PD). If it happens again, I'm just going lie and say I can't, that I already got a $200 ticket and points, and it's not worth it to me.


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

I refuse to do it. The risk isn't worth the reward. Any driver that thinks Uber or any other insurance will cover them in an accident when they're willingly violating seatbelt laws is in for a very rude awakening. And the same people that begged you to take them will be the same people that sue you, blaming you for their injuries, if you get in an accident regardless of whether you caused the accident or not.

I've noticed that the majority of the time there's an Uberxl available, the passengers are just too cheap to pay the extra few bucks to get one. So they think they'll talk some Uberx driver into taking all the risk so they can get a cheaper ride. Any driver that allows themselves to be manipulated into taking extra people is a sucker.

Not for 5 bucks. Not for 500.


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't think that's necessarily the best way. The majority of the time I pulled up and there was a big group, they actually had multiple vehicles on the way, so I would've lost the fare. Usually when this happens to me they come out 1 or 2 at a time after arriving, and once 4 are in the car, they ask if they can squeeze a 5th in. Not so easy to cancel and drive away once you have 4 in the car.


It's very easy to cancel at any point in the ride. You just have to have the balls to tell someone to get out of YOUR car. If you don't have the intestinal fortitude to stand up for yourself and your personal property this gig probably isn't for you.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

BKNY75 said:


> It's very easy to cancel at any point in the ride. You just have to have the balls to tell someone to get out of YOUR car. If you don't have the intestinal fortitude to stand up for yourself and your personal property this gig probably isn't for you.


Right. Ya think I haven't booted pax on the side of the road and cancelled and left? There is also this thing called I don't really care if I get a bad rating here or there and as long as I just end up taking 4 I am happy to take their money. I just don't want to hear them ***** about it and it shuts them up


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Right. Ya think I haven't booted pax on the side of the road and cancelled and left? There is also this thing called I don't really care if I get a bad rating here or there and as long as I just end up taking 4 I am happy to take their money. I just don't want to hear them ***** about it and it shuts them up


I don't want to hear them ***** either. But I could care less if they shut up or not. I won't hear it while I'm driving away. There will always be other passengers to pick up.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

BKNY75 said:


> I don't want to hear them ***** either. But I could care less if they shut up or not. I won't hear it while I'm driving away. There will always be other passengers to pick up.


To each their own. I use judgement and that is one of my approaches to the situation. Other times, I take the cancel and bail. We all do it a little differently.


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> To each their own. I use judgement and that is one of my approaches to the situation. Other times, I take the cancel and bail. We all do it a little differently.


We do. And as long as we stay safe and make a few bucks on the side doing it, life is good.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


POST # 1 / @Tim In Cleveland: ♤♡♢♧

Time to pull up your BIG BOY pants and
enforce YOUR RULES plus State Law for 
Added Effect. Stop trying to "make friends."

Tell Fatso, Tubby, Lardetta, HO!Bese and
XXXXLStout that they have to be belted
in or YOU'LL cancel and THEY owe.

"New Policy from Corporate, folks ...
They're complying with State Regs...
and I'm NOT getting fired over this!"

Following stunned silence after the
Deflation of their Hubris. "You'll
need a Second Vehicle AND I'm NOT
allowed to wait."

Effing #FUBER changes things SO, SO
frequently even the SHARPEST PAX
can't be sure. You don't ask:TELL 'EM!

USE THE SEARCH FEATURE TO FIND
HELPFUL POSTS ON THIS TOPIC.
You owe these PAX NOTHING but
assertive direction. Maybe NOT
being the JCUberslave for a while
will help matters.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Never do I allow more people in my car than I have seat belts. Under NO circumstances. My primary concern is the extra wear and tear on your car from people being crammed in your back seat. Other concerns are the expensive police citations and the fact that you lose insurance coverage when you get into an accident. Sorry, it is not worth the $2.80 I will make on this ride after Uber's cut. 

The guy earlier in the thread that said he does it because he "doesn't get into accidents" and the "police don't care" is either an idiot or a troll because honestly nobody can be that stupid.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BKNY75 said:


> It's very easy to cancel at any point in the ride. You just have to have the balls to tell someone to get out of YOUR car. If you don't have the intestinal fortitude to stand up for yourself and your personal property this gig probably isn't for you.


I'm a five foot four woman and I told for guys to get out of my car the other day after another surprisingly showed up from around the corner after they told me that was the group. Most of the time you're going to be in a public place outside a bar picking these guys up it's not as if they're going to pull anything.I tell people they have three choices I can transport some of them they can cancel and order an XL or they can cancel and not go anywhere. I've also told people that they ordered uber because they've been drinking and they wanted someone to keep them safe and that's what I'm doing.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actually I'm not sure what the limit is in my vehicle. As long as they behave and don't trash up my vehicle, I'm content.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Actually I'm not sure what the limit is in my vehicle. As long as they behave and don't trash up my vehicle, I'm content.


just count your seatbelts


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Tim, it happens in all vehicle types on the Uber platform. You should report every incident. I've been told by Uber that bad behaviour reports if riders are kept and added to their profile. But what good is that if there is no followup and no "behaviour modification" implemented.
> 
> Let's say a rider is reported for cramming 5 pax or more in an X car. Next time he/she books a supplementary screen pops up at the request stage saying in big letters "PLEASE VERIFY YOU HAVE NO MORE THAN 4 PASSENGERS FOR THIS REQUEST".
> 
> ...


Can someone confirm if paxs in the US get these same alerts after being reported? I was just thinking about this tonight (had two pings with parties of 5 people). In considering sending a text to all passengers now that reads something like "max of 4 people, no pets, no children without car seats and no open containers, if this is an issue please cancel or contact me before arrival". I get 2 or 3 of these everyday, it's ridiculous that people try this with uber when they would never consider it in their personal vehicle.

I had a good one tonight. I pulled up and there were 5 people. I kept the doors locked and rolled down the window to ask how many were coming. Sure enough it was 5. I apologized and said that I cannot due to state law, that it's like a $200 ticket. Her one friend chimed in saying it's no problem that they will pay it. Before I can laugh and say no, the main girl says "I'm not paying that!". I just laughed and said that I'm not either. Rolled up the window, canceled, and collected the cancelation fee.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


This one is easy. You simply cancel and make them get out and call another car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OTE="UberXinSoFlo, post: 187941, member: 8484"]Can someone confirm if paxs in the US get these same alerts after being reported? I was just thinking about this tonight (had two pings with parties of 5 people). In considering sending a text to all passengers now that reads something like "max of 4 people, no pets, no children without car seats and no open containers, if this is an issue please cancel or contact me before arrival". I get 2 or 3 of these everyday, it's ridiculous that people try this with uber when they would never consider it in their personal vehicle.

I had a good one tonight. I pulled up and there were 5 people. I kept the doors locked and rolled down the window to ask how many were coming. Sure enough it was 5. I apologized and said that I cannot due to state law, that it's like a $200 ticket. Her one friend chimed in saying it's no problem that they will pay it. Before I can laugh and say no, the main girl says "I'm not paying that!". I just laughed and said that I'm not either. Rolled up the window, canceled, and collected the cancelation fee.[/QUOTE]

Uber facilitates these requests, puts drivers and riders at potential risk and does nothing to warn riders that these sort of antics are just not on.

Uber's cavalier attitude to driver and rider safety shines through again.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

2.5% tint for passanger seats, should solve cop problem?


----------



## 1776 Golden State Driver (Feb 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


Its a big ticket to overload if caught. Cabbies have been gettin away with it for years. Have cab phone numbers if Uber is booked so the extra person(s) gets a ride.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I know this has been discussed before but it has resurfaced for me. I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin but then began getting medium and even downright fat people doing it. The problem is, they think it's their right to do this and ignore you when you tell them that it's illegal. They could care less that their fat butts are breaking your seat and rarely tip even when they promise to if you let them.
> I initially started cancelling the trip when riders attempt this and making all of them get out. Then I backpedaled and was willing to complete the trip thinking I could just inform Uber and would be shielded from a bad review.
> Well guess what? Uber will not remove the rating no matter what reason you provide. I am shocked and ticked off. My rating has been slipping and I'm sure it's due to a recent uptick in the number of passengers trying to stuff 6 passengers in. They also won't let you ban passengers so you are no longer matched with them.
> Kicking everyone out so they can't one star you helps, but that doesn't stop you from getting matched with them later and they might still want revenge.
> The John Carroll University area is particularly notorious for rich self-entitled creeps. This is an expensive private college. Some of the students are incredibly nice, but many are rich brats. They are frequently shocked to hear I have driven for 8 months now. Apparently, they get everyone else to quit much sooner, lol.


_I am confused on your post. Isn't UberX four passengers or less? You said you " I occasionally have allowed a 4th passenger in the back when they were all thin". Unless you mean the 5th pass._


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, they won't lock you up but will write you a ticket because it makes them profit. As it's a moving violation, it will likely carry points too.


yea and if one of dies in the back seat they'll sue you for cramming them back there!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Last night had my first request for 6 passengers in my uberX. Said no. Two got in my car and the other 4 took the Lyft they had "already requested but would have cancelled if I had let 6 in my car".

Say no. Wait...let me think about this again...yup, say NO. The ticket is the least of your problems. Get in accident, get deactivated, get personal insurance cancelled, lose license, need license for your regular job or even getting another OnDemand job(too bad), and then for they cherry on top...get sued and lose. Did I miss something?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The general consensus is that any driver who over loads their car is an idiot who's asking for nothing but trouble.

You'll also discover that the best way to handle the over pax requests is just to cancel the fare so they can't rate you down. 

Uber doesn't give a shit nor will they have your back if you overload NOR will they provide a solution for the bad ratings hit for being legally loaded and turning down excess pax. You will be rated a one star no matter what you do. It's a no win for the drivers. You WILL however get some satisfaction by telling the pax to **** off and cancel them. It's very entertaining and satisfying.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't think that's necessarily the best way. The majority of the time I pulled up and there was a big group, they actually had multiple vehicles on the way, so I would've lost the fare. Usually when this happens to me they come out 1 or 2 at a time after arriving, and once 4 are in the car, they ask if they can squeeze a 5th in. Not so easy to cancel and drive away once you have 4 in the car.


No, it's real easy. I tell them all to get the **** out,* now. *


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I love when this happens now, because I've got an XL capable vehicle. So when there's 5 or 6, sometimes you can tell they think they're being sly. All one has to do is:
*-Transport no more than 6
-Say "Thanks," (******bag)
-Hit "I need help; issue with the fare, more than 4 pax" on the uber phone*
_Then you just type in the number of pax over 4 and get paid the XL rate. F yeah._
I've always appreciated having a big XL vehicle, so do the pax, and have always felt bad when I see little punk *****es putting uber drivers in that situation with a crappy choice to make.

I relish the times when I do a 40 yard headcount of 8/9 basic *****es trying to smash into my vehicle and just softly say to the nearest one "I'm not taking more than 6."


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Last night had my first request for 6 passengers in my uberX. Said no. Two got in my car and the other 4 took the Lyft they had "already requested but would have cancelled if I had let 6 in my car".
> 
> Say no. Wait...let me think about this again...yup, say NO. The ticket is the least of your problems. Get in accident, get deactivated, get personal insurance cancelled, loose license, need license for your regular job or even getting another OnDemand job(too bad), and then for they cherry on top...get sued and lose. Did I miss something?


Yes, you missed that they RARELY tip even when they promise to.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yes, you missed that they RARELY tip even when they promise to.


Had a pax promise to tip me if I drove his drunk buddy home. He dragged him out. "What's your name?" He sez it. "You gonna puke in my ride?". He sez " This ain't my first rodeo." I said "Look at me." He does. " OK, get in."

Guy who ordered ride didn't tip. Knew he probably wouldn't. It was 2X. No problem.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The cops don't care. They're primary concern on weekend nights or holidays is keeping the drunk drivers off the streets, and reckless drivers (sober or drunk or insane).


Cops in STL are busy shooting people over cigarettes.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> As long as they all can fit in I don't see how that could be a problem.


You going to pay my ticket???


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

1776 Golden State Driver said:


> Its a big ticket to overload if caught. Cabbies have been gettin away with it for years. Have cab phone numbers if Uber is booked so the extra person(s) gets a ride.


I've never had a cabbie dumb enough to over pack. They are smarter than that. Turned down every time. Usually been drunk asking too.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I always use the line that if we were to get in an accident, insurance would cover nothing. Then once we take off with whomever decided to get in and leave the pissy ones behind that had to order another ride, I apologize again and explain that no one's insurance would cover any injuries that were to occur and I would be removed from the system as a driver. Once I started saying that, I haven't been low-rated for it.


Ha, you obviously havent told that to anyone drunk and/or stupid. They'll rate you bad because its human nature to do so if they dont get what they want period. it will cause them to find something else to complain about most likely and rate you lower for that.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Riders have a high tendency to be sociopaths. So, for the most part, you've just been lucky.


----------



## 1776 Golden State Driver (Feb 22, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've never had a cabbie dumb enough to over pack. They are smarter than that. Turned down every time. Usually been drunk asking too.


if the driver takes the chance he should be smart enough to agree on a set extra amount.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

1776 Golden State Driver said:


> *if the driver takes the chance *he should be smart enough to agree on a set extra amount.


*Key phrase. * I generally make a practice of not driving illegally. I hear it can have bad repercussions.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

[QUOTE="edit: It's been proven that you can't fail a drug test by people smoking a ton of weed by you. But I know you don't want to take a chance.[/QUOTE]

Actually, that's not true. It will show up if you are exposed to enough of it for a long enough period of time. Hubby smokes for his cancer, I can't because it makes me sick. It's showed up in a follicle and pee test before on me. Not high amounts, but it was present. Thankfully, the tests weren't for a job and the tester recognized the facts, but some might not be so lucky.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Pretty sure I read Uber insurance only covers 4 passengers. If that is the case 8f something happens you could be sued.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Simon said:


> Pretty sure I read Uber insurance only covers 4 passengers. If that is the case 8f something happens you could be sued.


No could about it. Drivers dumb enough to do it and then get in an accident will be promptly sued and rightfully deactivated. Unfortunately I see it all the time with Uber drivers. Insanity. Not much different than having a chiropractor do open heart surgery on you.


----------



## Sgtleonard (Feb 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It is ILLEGAL. You cannot have more passengers than seatbelts as designed by the manufacturer. This goes for anyone, not just rideshare or taxi drivers.
> Once you let some do it, all expect to so even obese people feel it's their right (I was so fricking shocked when 4 riders, all over age 50 and all obese tried to stuff into my back seat and were stunned when I told them no). When you let them, you put pressure on other drivers to let them too. It breaks your seat coils, blocks your vision making it dangerous, you can be ticketed for allowing it and they RARELY tip so you have no reason to do this.
> 
> "You can always consider Lyft if it's there. When you give someone a 3 or less you never see them again.". God, I wish Uber would add this.


Actually in Pennsylvania, you _*can*_ fit more adults in the back seat than are seat belts - as long as the back seat passengers do not interfere with the safe operation of the vehicle. The exception is that if driver is under 18 then everyone needs a belt. Not sure about other states.

Confirmation is available in the PA drivers manual chapter 5 -

*SEAT BELT LAW*

In accordance with Section 4581 of the Pennsylvania Vehicle Code, it is a law in Pennsylvania that:

• All drivers and front seat passengers in vehicles, light trucks and motor homes must wear seat belts.

• If you are transporting passengers age eight (8) or older but less than age 18, they must wear seat belts,

no matter where they are riding in the vehicle.

*• If you are a driver under the age of 18, the number of passengers may not exceed the number of seat belts

in the vehicle. *


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't believe there are still people who will do this! Reasons not to let more passengers in than seatbelts: 1) No insurance. 2) Heavy fines from the cops. 3) Damage to your car... even if you can fit them and the car does not ride to low it can damage your transmission! 4) UberX rides are cheap as dirt. If the people who just ran up a $200 bar tab are not willing to pay for two $10 Uberx cars than you can be assured of Dbag attitudes, no tip, and a shitty rating. Every weekend I get this request and I refuse every time. I will of course make sure that 5 mins passes so that I can get compensated for the common sense lesson that I provide.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> I can't believe there are still people who will do this! Reasons not to let more passengers in than seatbelts: 1) No insurance. 2) Heavy fines from the cops. 3) Damage to your car... even if you can fit them and the car does not ride to low it can damage your transmission! 4) UberX rides are cheap as dirt. If the people who just ran up a $200 bar tab are not willing to pay for two $10 Uberx cars than you can be assured of Dbag attitudes, no tip, and a shitty rating. Every weekend I get this request and I refuse every time. I will of course make sure that 5 mins passes so that I can get compensated for the common sense lesson that I provide.


The general consensus is that the drivers who overload pax are idiots *and a danger to the public.*

The saying of 'never a cop around when you need one' also comes to mind.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> I can't believe there are still people who will do this! Reasons not to let more passengers in than seatbelts: 1) No insurance. 2) Heavy fines from the cops. 3) Damage to your car... even if you can fit them and the car does not ride to low it can damage your transmission! 4) UberX rides are cheap as dirt. If the people who just ran up a $200 bar tab are not willing to pay for two $10 Uberx cars than you can be assured of Dbag attitudes, no tip, and a shitty rating. Every weekend I get this request and I refuse every time. I will of course make sure that 5 mins passes so that I can get compensated for the common sense lesson that I provide.


Yep. The Uber training clearly goes over this in great detail. I can't imagine why 40,000 new Uber drivers in December would allow this knowing everything they've been trained about how bad of an idea it is.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yep. The Uber training clearly goes over this in great detail. *I can't imagine why *40,000 new Uber drivers in December would allow this knowing everything they've been trained about how bad of an idea it is.


Cause loading 5 or more drunken hot chicks at night in a 4 pax vehicle in a through lane is a cool thing to do for a 25 year old UberX driver? Slather....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ez-Russ said:


> You going to pay my ticket???


 I"m sure uber will pay for it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yep. The Uber training clearly goes over this in great detail. I can't imagine why 40,000 new Uber drivers in December would allow this knowing everything they've been trained about how bad of an idea it is.


Some of you keep talking about training. I'm in houston. There was NONE. So many young inexperienced folks are driving with NO training and may not even know what XL is or the laws. Hell they may be from a country where seat belt laws don't exist, 20 people stuff themselves in a minivan and not even speak English. About 70% of my pax here don't even know they CAN be ticketed for not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat. And that's the educated Americans I'm mostly driving around. So I'd bet a lot of drivers don't know either.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Some of you keep talking about training. I'm in houston. There was NONE.


I don't believe you. Uber is the best company in the world. They didn't become that by having an untrained workforce. That's just silly. Come on, and stop lying. You got that same awesome training all the rest of us did. Don't be a hater.


----------

